# Leatt Airflex Pro knee pad sizing?



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I am interested in the Airflex Pro knee pads but am confused on the sizing. I sent a query to Leatt customer service but they never bothered to respond back.

Per their chart I would fit the L/XL size in the regular Airflex (lower of two charts) but not any of the sizes of the Airlflex Pro (upper chart). Anyone have any experience with the sizing of the Airflex Pro? Did they make it only for little tiny legged people and I am out of luck?


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

58 views but no replies? Just as bad as the response from Leatt.....


----------



## GOOOO (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, the size charts are accurate... if you're measuring the ACTUAL length of the elastic, unstretched, at each end of the pads. Totally weird approach. I ordered MED since I'm about that on everything. They were too small and I had to exchange for LG.
UPDATE: Had a chance to wear them this weekend. I've never wore pads before, so at first they felt weird/warm (I'm in San Diego--bright and sunny at 8 a.m.). Ride started with a lot of climbing. After about 15-20 minutes, I didn't even notice them. Fortunately for me/unfortunately for you readers, I did not have to hit the eject button and give you a "real" review. As far as comfort, they worked as promised: lightweight and cool, and they stayed in place. The only downside is that you have to take your shoes on/off to get the pads on/off.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> 58 views but no replies? Just as bad as the response from Leatt.....


Did you get these? I'm considering them. Getting a few things from Competitive Cyclist, and they look about right. I'm on the SE Coast, so need something that won't cook my legs.


----------

